
State of Remote Work: How Covid-19 Is Driving Video Conferencing into Meetings - joelrunyon
https://woven.com/blog/state-of-remote-work-video-conferencing
======
joelrunyon
As a nomad for 2 1/2 years, I took remote work for granted. I was really
surprised to see this sudden & massive spike over literally just the past
week. Crazy.

